# Tecumseh 5 H.P. engine rebuild.



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I just picked up another Ariens 5 HP snowblower and the whole engine has been taken apart. Don't ask me why but I would like to reassemble it. I need a book or website that shows the process. The engine is fine. Not sure why it was ever dismantled. Need a book.
It's a fairly new machine. Built in the last 10 years.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Anybody? Somebody?
TIA


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Joe, L head or OHV?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

If it is an L-Head look in the sticky notes in this forum for a 4 stroke technician manual. It is a free down load. It may not have all you need but it is a very good reference and can get you started if your engine is in there.

I assume you have the engine model number and serial number?

It is usually stamped on the flywheel housing.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

You might also want to check Clymer manuals if the info you need isn't found here.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry Joe, just seen this post and had already replied to the other thread.
You will need a torque wrench to do the job correctly. Harbor freight has them on sale if you don't have one. If the connecting rod and piston were removed, a 1/4" drive torque wrench would be needed to fit in the tight space around the crankshaft.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Auto parts stores also loan torque wrenches. Not sure if they will have one small enough though. Pay the deposit and then get a refund when you return it.

Check out donyboy73 on youtube as well. Search through his videos as he has a lot of snowblower engine rebuilds. Some for carb rebuilt and some for head jobs and some for piston / rings and rod replacement.

https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

jtclays said:


> Joe, L head or OHV?


I'll have to check, J.T. All I know at this point is I have a basket full of disassembled engine.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> I'll have to check, J.T. All I know at this point is I have a basket full of disassembled engine.


I hope you got it for free. Your not sure if it is an L-head or a OHV version. Just a pile of parts? well good luck. L-head has a finned head with no valves and the OHV has an actual head that has the valves in it. I would not even bother. There is a good reason why someone took the Tecumsapart. It most likely did not run.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Flathead. Tecumseh OHV engines only started at 9hp (and typically they were 12 and 13hp).

They're pretty simple to rebuild, and all that ever normally happened to them was catastrophic failure when the rod breaks, beyond that not much goes wrong with them.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

94EG8 said:


> Flathead. Tecumseh OHV engines only started at 9hp (and typically they were 12 and 13hp).
> 
> They're pretty simple to rebuild, and all that ever normally happened to them was catastrophic failure when the rod breaks, beyond that not much goes wrong with them.


I have a 6 HP Tecumseh OHV on my chipper / shredder. Perhaps you were referring to snow specific engines?


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Shryp said:


> I have a 6 HP Tecumseh OHV on my chipper / shredder. Perhaps you were referring to snow specific engines?


Hmm, seems they did make a Snow King that small. I've never seen or heard of one and I've worked on a few hundred snowblowers. Granted this is Atlantic Canada, Single stage machines basically don't exist here and Small two stage units are rare.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I find in situations like that, just lay parts out on a table and start grouping things where you think they go and you'll find it easier than you thought. A tec engine doesn't have THAT many parts.

You want to re-assemble it because of the awesome "look what I did" feeling you'll have.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

94EG8 said:


> Hmm, seems they did make a Snow King that small. I've never seen or heard of one and I've worked on a few hundred snowblowers. Granted this is Atlantic Canada, Single stage machines basically don't exist here and Small two stage units are rare.


Correction, I was doing some work outside today and looked and it is a 5.5 HP Enduro. Looks basically like this, but the stickers are a bit different. It isn't a snow engine though, obviously.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Joe, Check with 94EG8, he should have all the info.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

GustoGuy said:


> I hope you got it for free. Your not sure if it is an L-head or a OHV version. Just a pile of parts? well good luck. L-head has a finned head with no valves and the OHV has an actual head that has the valves in it. I would not even bother. There is a good reason why someone took the Tecumsapart. It most likely did not run.


Must be L head. Here's a few pics, Mark.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> If it is an L-Head look in the sticky notes in this forum for a 4 stroke technician manual. It is a free down load. It may not have all you need but it is a very good reference and can get you started if your engine is in there.
> 
> I assume you have the engine model number and serial number?
> 
> ...


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Book:
www.amazon.com/Tecumseh-L-Head-Engines-Penton-Staff/dp/0892876174

Manual, full version on-line:
*http://tinyurl.com/mlpa5qd*


Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

jtclays said:


> Joe, Check with 94EG8, he should have all the info.


Thanks, J.T..
Its an L head engine and it has a broken intake valve. Scot has provided a download PDF link that I believe will get me through.*THANKS, SCOT!)* Piston has been tossed in loose with the bottom half of it laqying loose. I need to find which way it fits together and also figure out the dipper and timing and piston orientation and and and etc... Not to worry though. It'll get done.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Except for the valve and a little bit of surface rust it doesn't look bad. I bet you can get it back together and running in no time. Donyboy73 on youtube has some piston and connecting rod replacement videos.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

nt40lanman said:


> I find in situations like that, just lay parts out on a table and start grouping things where you think they go and you'll find it easier than you thought. A tec engine doesn't have THAT many parts.
> 
> You want to re-assemble it because of the awesome "look what I did" feeling you'll have.


You're correct. Not that many parts. I just need some torque specs and I need to know which way the arrow on the piston is supposed to point when installed. I need to find out which way the bearing cap goes as well. It's those small, important things. I think I have what I need now. Not sure, but kfnot, I'll be back.


----------

